# Need reverse ESC for Losi Mini Sprint



## 74racing (Mar 18, 2012)

I am looking for a Losi Reverse ESC new or use as long as it works. Thanks!:wave:


----------



## CnR (Apr 29, 2012)

I have one if you are still looking. let me know i can send a picture. it is in great working condition.


----------

